# The one KEY thing the Macbook Air is missing



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

There seems to be no security slot on the body!!

so if you are student, how do you lock it down when at the library?

Has anyone spotted the security slot?


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

I was sorta surprised at that too. Then I thought some more: my kid and her friends all have iBooks and MacBooks. There is no way anything less tough would survive student life.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

The MacBook Air is a bit pricey for the average student (okay WAY pricey), but that won't stop the trust-fund babies and other "well-funded" students. 

I think Apple's strategy for MBA security is to hide it in a plain brown envelope! :lmao:

Heh, okay -- yeah, you're right, this could be an issue ... I believe I saw somewhere that there is hidden software you can install that will help locate your Mac in case of theft. If that company has stock for sale, I might have to buy some ...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I've honestly never seen anyone lock down their laptops at school.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

dona83 said:


> I've honestly never seen anyone lock down their laptops at school.


Agreed. This is really a non-issue.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

this is the easiest security option IMHO.

SourceForge.net: iAlertU


Handy for keeping the kids and the cat off your Mac at home.

Goes off like a car alarm and e-mails a pic of the offender to your inbox. 

But I forsee lot's and lot's of people, walking into the office, and pulling the Air out of a "Plain brown Envelope"


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

dona83 said:


> I've honestly never seen anyone lock down their laptops at school.


Agreed. Some techs do and these are usually the computers that get stolen, probably because they tend to be higher end such as Mac Book Pros etc.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

I believe you can see the security slot on the same side as the drop-down ports door, about mid-point of the MBA.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Mississauga said:


> I believe you can see the security slot on the same side as the drop-down ports door, about mid-point of the MBA.


no, thats one of the side screw holes. I did some looking around at pics onthe www.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Difficult for resellers to display laptop without being able to lock down. :heybaby:


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

chas_m said:


> The MacBook Air is a bit pricey for the average student (okay WAY pricey


I remember paying more for my 12" PowerBook. I guess for what it does, the MBA is quite a bargain.

(ie. I never changed the battery, never use the firewire, nor use the DVD drive on my PB; MBA would be perfect for me. Apple scored a home-run IMO)


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

dona83 said:


> I've honestly never seen anyone lock down their laptops at school.


Agreed.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

dona83 said:


> I've honestly never seen anyone lock down their laptops at school.


When I've stayed at Hotels, I usually lock down my laptop to the desk in the room when I out and about. 

My iMac is locked to the desk its sitting on.. its my "one more thing..." should a burgler decide to take it..  

Anyway, I think I'm just gonna hold out for another 6mths and get the next update on the macbook. Its gotta be Aluminium body, LED screens and backlit keyboard, right?!! 
(maybe missing the optical drive though)


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

_Difficult for resellers to display laptop without being able to lock down._

I agree. If you notice the photos at Macworld. The 'Airs aren't locked down, just the power cable attached to them. But there is an Apple Employee by every MacBook Air that is out for hands on demos.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

The Air is way too bulky and heavy to simply walk away with!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The Air is also way too bulky and heavy to fold up and take with you where it'll be more safe!

There is one issue though. I can guarantee you the MacBook Air will not be on company shopping lists. I looked through my company's policies through company issued laptops and they state that the person using the laptop must have it locked with the supplied lock at all times. Professionals wanting this laptop will probably have to make this a personal purchase...


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

dona83 said:


> There is one issue though. I can guarantee you the MacBook Air will not be on company shopping lists. I looked through my company's policies through company issued laptops and they state that the person using the laptop must have it locked with the supplied lock at all times. Professionals wanting this laptop will probably have to make this a personal purchase...


I dunno....if the number one salesperson or CEO cries, whines, and stamps their feet enough, the policy may bend, depending on the company.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

I think it's the first really valid concern I've heard about the MBA. :clap:


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

psxp said:


> no, thats one of the side screw holes. I did some looking around at pics onthe www.












Really??


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

gmark2000 - a security slot would be marked, not up for guessing by the end-consumer. The hole is a screw slot.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Lars said:


> gmark2000 - a security slot would be marked, not up for guessing by the end-consumer. The hole is a screw slot.


It looks like there is a screw slot on the right, round and recessed. The middle slot does look like a security port, if a bit small.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

HowEver said:


> The middle slot does look like a security port, if a bit small.


Ah, 'tis a screw indeed...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Just hope the companies are unaware of the security issue I guess!

I think professionals in general have a hard time enough trying to get an Apple of any sort.

My ex-boss just stated he wanted to trade in his MacBook Pro for the Air. Thinks it'll be a much better system for what he needs. He travels a lot and thinks the Air will be much easier for him to lug around.


----------



## Starkicker (Jun 12, 2007)

psxp said:


> Anyway, I think I'm just gonna hold out for another 6mths and get the next update on the macbook. Its gotta be Aluminium body, LED screens and backlit keyboard, right?!!
> (maybe missing the optical drive though)


You and me both, I was hoping to pick up a Mac early in the year, but it seems like I'll have to wait another 6 months or so to join the club.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The regular MacBook will always be polycarbonate... the thing is literally bulletproof!


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

dona83 said:


> The regular MacBook will always be polycarbonate... the thing is literally bulletproof!


I always thought they were plastic.. 

so you think they wont make it silver at least?


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

I've seen notebook security locks that plug into the USB port before, you could probably use one of those. Otherwise, we'll probably see an enterprising accessory maker (maybe Kensington), make a lock that attaches to the MacBook Air's exhaust vent or one of the case screws. You remove one of the screws, affix a cable lock mount and affix it with a replacement, longer screw.

If there's demand, someone will fill it.


----------



## Rukus (Aug 10, 2007)

madgunde said:


> I've seen notebook security locks that plug into the USB port before, you could probably use one of those. Otherwise, we'll probably see an enterprising accessory maker (maybe Kensington), make a lock that attaches to the MacBook Air's exhaust vent or one of the case screws. You remove one of the screws, affix a cable lock mount and affix it with a replacement, longer screw.
> 
> If there's demand, someone will fill it.


Agreed. If this is found to be an issue for a large amount of people, someone will find and market a solution.


----------



## atvpatch (May 12, 2008)

*macbracket to secure your MBA*

Hi folks,

I just found the macbracket.com website and ordered my bracket for my MBA.
Fortunately I have an older MBA for which the bracket fits.
Will post more info when I get it.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

atvpatch, I had a look at the product site you linked. If I were an MBA owner, no way in hell would that thing touch my computer.



> Due to the nature of the MacBook Air hinges, MacBracket can only be used when the lid of your computer is open. Trying to close the lid while locking down your MacBook Air with MacBracket may damage your computer. MacBracket cannot be held liable for a damage caused by the improper use of the bracket.












It's sufficiently unobtrusive that a thief may not even see it, slam the lid down and attempt to run off. Instant damage. Or, you may not remember it's there, close the lid = instant damage.

Some MBA owners may indeed have need of a security solution, but IMHO opinion, this ain't it. Plus - how hard is it to close the lid and carry your MBA to the can with you, anyway? Sleep means not having to wait for bootup....


----------

